#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Do you know about "Twitch" app?

## Bhavya

Twitch is a world's popular video live streaming app for gamers which is managed by Twitch Interactive, a subsidiary firm of Amazon. This app is a spin-off of Justin.tv introduced in June 2011. Here users can upload their live videos while playing their favourite games.

*Have you ever heard about this app? If you guys know more information about Twitch let me know in the comments!*

----------

